# Sucker fish injury



## tonybb (Feb 9, 2011)

hello everyone. im in frantic need of help. ive had this fish for about 12 years and i noticed about a week ago that he chopped of the tip of his nose. so now i have him in his own 55gallon tank and hes not eating at all. went down to the lfs told the guy what happened and he sent me home with rid-ich plus. well things have gone from bad to worst. lastnight he was swimming out of control, thought he was dead a few times put my hand in the tank and rolled him over and rested him in my palm. it was getting pretty late so when i went to bed he seemed ok and this morning and i just got home from work and hes right side up on the bottom of the tank but hes not eatting at all not sucking on the glass. i need some help man i dont want to lose this fish.

HERE IS A PICTURE OF THE INJURY:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## fish4ever (Mar 16, 2011)

it doesnt look like ick but it could be little pests chewing on him if you really want himn to live set up an aquarium about the same size with new water it might still not work though but good luck!!!


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh that is a bad cut. I have heard melafix


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Why did the pet store guy give you rid ich? That is definitely not ick, that is some sort of wound, not a parasite.

Right now quarantine him and keep him in clean water with daily water changes.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

to prevent ich.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Christople said:


> to prevent ich.


But the fish didn't have parasites it had an injury.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

yes the reason it helps is just to prevent it from a parasite or infection because open wounds increase the chance for a infection or parasite. For treating it just keep the water clean and go back to the shop ad look at the uses of some meds and if it says to use it to heal gashes then get it and dose it properly.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

He should have given him something for the wounds first.. The current issues at hand are more important than problems that could arise in the future.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes the man should have given him both because both are as serious. The wound might heal but there might be a infection and it'll die from that. Therefore I say both are equally serious.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Well there is always a chance of infection and illness wound or not, and some people can't afford two medicines so it would be best to treat the wound as it is more important that a disease he may or may not get.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes I agree.


----------



## tonybb (Feb 9, 2011)

*update injured sucker fish*

i want to thank everyone for there fast response to my situation. i did go out yesturday imediately to my lps and i got melafix and started him on a treatment. and sorry i never did state what think happened to him so ill tell u now.

about 1 month ago stupid me made a stupid decision and i brought home 2 more fish for my tank so lets see i have a 55 gallon fw and i have 2 silver dollars, 2 ciklids, 1 sucker fish, and 2 new oscars so a total of 7 fish. well after the fish where in the tank i thought to myself i dont think my filter can handle (fluval 305) all these fish so i went back to the lps and bought a marianeland hang on filter for the tank so ifigured more is better then not enough. well that filter that hangs on the back the pickup for it has 2 pieces a top and a bottom and its square. the day i noticed his injury the bottom of the pickup was off of the filter. im guessing because ive seen my sucker fish before when he decides he want to change location he moves and i mean he moves anything and everything out of his way. so i think that he slammed his nose right in t0o that filter and thats how he got injured. its all my fault

one question hes now in a qt tank and i set it up like this. got another 55gallon tank, i took that hangon filter put it on the qt tank, i took about 20 gallons of water out of the original tank. could i be killing him because of the qt tank really wasnt ever cycled?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Maybe, but he is also injured. Do you know how to cycle and read the levels? I am sure you do, but if you don't I suggest getting a liquid test kit to see if you are cycled.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

The water does not help the cycle because the good bacteria resides on the glass and in the filter. Just as long as you change the water the water won't hurt him as long as the toxics stay down. put some live plants and caves. I hope your fish gets better


----------



## tonybb (Feb 9, 2011)

ok now i understand thank you


----------



## tonybb (Feb 9, 2011)

he still here but hes still not eating im starting to lose faith in myself. i kind of feel like im killing him by trying to save him. he hasnt eatin as far as i no for at least a week


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

If he was a healthy fish[well fed] he could probably go about 3 more days. Also feed him at night because most plecos are nocturnal.


----------

